# Home-Server mit Linux als OS



## |L1n3 (9. September 2007)

Da ich ja bald nen neuen Server bekomm wollte ich euch um Hilfe bitten, und zwar ist das so:
Bisher nutzte ich immer WinXP zeitweise auch Win Server 2003. Nun möchte ich gerne Fedora Core benutzen (kommt mir jetzt nich wieder mit ubuntu o.ä., ich finde einfach das es für fedora den meisten community support gibt).

Was ich brauche:
-ICS (absolutes muss !, am besten DHCP)

-komplette Lampp-umgebung (sprich: apache (mit ssl), php, mysql, ftp)- allerdings ohne dafür tatsächlich lampp zu  nehmen .. sonst geht syscp nich ..

-Samba-Server (das ist doch das was windows-freigabe unter linux bringt, oder hab ich da was falsch aufgegriffen ?)

Das wars dann eigentlich auch schon ..
Noch der Standpunkt des Servers zum konfigurieren des ICS:
Also im ERdgeschoss steht der Router, über einen NEtgeard Gameadapter bin ich mit dem per W-Lan verbunden (ausgabe hier oben wieder als LAN, also W-LAN treiber fallen weg). Dieser Game-Adapter kann seine connection leider nur an einen PC weitergeben, daher ist ICS nötig um meinen Game-PC auch mit inet zu versorgen. Also kommt inet von der Game-box zum Server und wird dort für die zweite LAN-Verbindung Freigegeben.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen ..
Hatte schon mehrere Anläufe unter SuSe aber ICS wollte nich so .. hab mich irgendwie in den Einstellungen verloren ..


----------



## Falk (10. September 2007)

Für SysCP eignet sich natürlich Debian am besten, da gibt es via apt-get alle Pakete. Die Frage ist natürlich, wozu du das überhaupt brauchst (also Syscp, nicht LAMPP).

Die Freigabe der Internetverbindung sollte kein Problem sein, egal welche Distri du nimmst.

Samba sollte unter Fedora auch kein Problem darstellen - da wird es fertige configs geben.

Die Frage ist natürlich, wie gut du dich damit auskennst. Gerade bei Linux kann es durchaus Probleme geben, wenn Leute die sich damit auskennen tipps geben, der Fragende aber nicht das Wissen hat, diese Tipps auch umzusetzen (was jetzt nicht böse gemeint ist )


----------



## |L1n3 (10. September 2007)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Für SysCP eignet sich natürlich Debian am besten, da gibt es via apt-get alle Pakete. Die Frage ist natürlich, wozu du das überhaupt brauchst (also Syscp, nicht LAMPP).
> 
> Die Freigabe der Internetverbindung sollte kein Problem sein, egal welche Distri du nimmst.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Root-Server eingerichtet (LAMPP-Umgebung + syscp, ts und noch einige andere spezielle sachen) Allerdings denk ich nich das man die distris direkt miteinander vergleichen kann. Auf so nem Root ist ja schonmal die Netzwerkkonfig getan. Außerdem ist ssh ja schon einsatzbereit bevor man überhaupt irgendwas tun muss. Das muss ich erstmal machen. (Denke so schwer wird das nicht sein.. aber für HowTo´s bin ich immer zu haben )
Achja das hab ich ja garnet oben in meiner Liste drinne gehabt .. naja egal ^^

Nunja jetzt sagst du für syscp am besten debian .. danach aber das Samba unter Fedora kein problem sein sollte ... was soll ich denn nun holen !?

edit: Ich wollte das ganze mal vorher auf dem alten server ausprobieren. Denn bei der neuen Hardware wollte ich das 14-tag Rückgaberecht dazu verwenden zu testen ob das ganze so 24\7 läuft wie ich das mir vorstelle  und nicht um mich mit linux totzuschlagen 
Also ich hau jetzt Fedora Core drauf, oder nich ?

edit2: Wozu ich syscp brauch ? um Domains und vhosts zu verwalten, genauso wie ftp-accounts. Ist einfach viel viel angenehmer zu verwalten. Oder gibs andere kostenfreie Alternativen ? (Auf meinem Root-server is Plesk dabei aber dafür brauch man ja ne Lizenz ..)

ädit3: O.o ...  nochn edit .. Also irgendwie find ich debian auch oke .. aber das sind komplett irgendwie 21CDs !! 
Am einfachsten wäre ja die Netinstall CD .. Leider will ich nicht wirklich alle pakete jedes mal wenn ich das Aufsetze aus dem inet saugen müssen. Ausserdem hab ich solange der das am installieren ist dann kein inet weil ich hier oben ja nur 1 PC direkt an den Router bringen kann ...


----------



## Elkhife (11. September 2007)

Kauf dir ein switch...



Sollte ja das kleinste prob sein 2 Pc's ans Netz zu bringen...


----------



## |L1n3 (11. September 2007)

Elkhife schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein switch...
> 
> 
> 
> Sollte ja das kleinste prob sein 2 Pc's ans Netz zu bringen...


muhaha denkste ich hab kein switch hier oben oder was ?!
Der NEtgear Adapter verteilt keine eigene IP-Adressen und kann auch nur einen Clienten bedienen. Wenn man nen Switch dazwischen tut dann funzt garnix.

Wäre aber auch egal, ich will den server als Proxy benutzen und dazu muss ich so oder so ICS nehmen.

ädit: achja Debian 4.0 is jetzt installiert. Hab auch schon einige pakete installiert, nur noch keine zeit gehabt irgendwas zu testen.
Ich halt euch auf dem laufenden  .. und wenn ich mal fragen hab ..


----------



## |L1n3 (11. September 2007)

So nun läuft alles soweit .. nur ICS will noch garnich. Besser gesagt hab ich nix gefunden bisher !
Bei SuSe war da wenigstens ne option dafür, selbst wenn die auch nich funktioniert hatte ..
Nochn anderes Problem ist, dass Syscp nicht die ftp daten aus der sql nimmt .. aber das is mir noch ziemlich egal.

Also hat irgendjeman ne idee wie ich ICS hinbekomme ?
also konfig ist so:

Adapter mit Internet ist: eth1
Ip wird statisch gesetzt (trotz DHCP am router), ist 222.222.0.9
Subnetzt ist 255.255.255.0
Gateway ist natürlich der Router: 222.222.0.1

Und nun der Adapter auf dem das Internet Freigegeben werden soll: eth0
IP (man ist ja Host): 192.168.0.1
subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0

Clients haben dann 192.168.0.x ..
So wars auch bisher unter WinXP immer geregelt..
Bitte helft mir  !! {^-^}


----------

